# National Sportsman Championship



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Let's go racing boys!










All of the racing will be on the slider oval. Fairgrounds cars are Johnny Lightning/Auto World and Dash cars in SS trim with '60s and '70s muscle car bodies.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my Open Class car, it is a Riggen with a Slide Guide and added pin type body mounts.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Pictures*

NSC podium.









Fairgrounds podium.









Open Competition podium.









Best Appearing Car winner Gerry Cullan. See the #18 car in the NEC podium photo.









Open competition winner Ed Bianchi.









Thanks to our sponsors BRP, BSRT, Slottech and 9 Fingers Hobbies. The great looking plaques were done by Ralph Thorne


----------

